
An Unexpectedly Long-Expected Party - hankache
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/24/an-unexpectedly-long-expected-party/
======
cygx
_So, I give you Perl 6. She is free to fly. May she have joy in her existence.
May she have joy in discovering the world. May she accelerate as long as she
will! Cheers!_

Cheers!

------
philh
So, um. This feels like a release announcement, but there's nothing about a
release on the mailing list, rakudo.org or perl6.org. Rakudo star is still at
2015.11 in the git repo. Is it not meant to be a release announcement?

~~~
labster
Please wait until Christmas to unwrap your presents.

This message is more of a thanksgiving than a release announcement. No
download links or anything. But to those of us who worked on the Perl 6
project, it was very moving. It's T-hours now, and this rocket is about to
launch.

~~~
JadeNB
Do you know when and where the actual release announcement will be?

~~~
JadeNB
Thanks to cygx in another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10793782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10793782))
for the link to the release announcement:
[https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/25/christmas-is-
he...](https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/25/christmas-is-here) .

------
hankache
Cheers!

